# Food plot



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been thinking about putting out a food plot for mule deer. One thing I really want to know Is do they really promote larger antler growth??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are feeding them the right stuff, mineral wise. And of course the genetics need to be there also.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok what type of minerals do they need?


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

.I personally use 30-06 Mineral and Imperial Whitetail Clover for my mineral licks and food plots. It works great for whitetails. Not sure on mule deer. To grow antlers there are three basic things a buck needs. First and foremost, as Youngdon said, "Genetic's" ..... followed up by Mineral and Protein (21% or higher), all of these make for great formula in growing Bigger Bucks. Just remember, their not going to grow over night. It takes time. But the sooner you get started the quicker you will see results! Research my post/pictures on the topic labled Baiting "Salt Licks Who Uses What"


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As the main energy and food requirements have all ready been mentioned all I'll add are 2 things, first is an internet show you might like to watch http://www.growingdeer.tv its a really interesting show and should give you plenty of idea's, its based on whitetails but I'm sure it'll cross over for mule deer.

The second is predator control. Not only does the harassment cause a problem on the number of fawns dropped by your doe's and the then predation on the fawns but it will also effect your bucks. The more time they spend on edge or being chased by coyotes the less time they have to feed to take on essential minerals and the more energy they waste running from them! So there for the antler growth suffers.


----------

